# Tarkiln bayou



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Anybody ever put in here. I was looking at aerials and it seems the only access directly to water is the boardwalk. Is that right?


----------



## beachautopainting (Aug 22, 2013)

boardwalk is the only direct access... it's an awfully long portage to get there. if you're fit and committed, it can be done. i'd rather paddle to it.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Well I'm committed...just not that fit.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Where the heck is the closest spot to put in?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Blue Angel Rec Park or find someone who lives on Weekly Bayou.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Forget about Tarkiln Bayou Collard!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

yeh aint no fish there.... nothing to see there at all...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> Forget about Tarkiln Bayou Collard!


Can't


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

So, does anyone have a launch point other than somebody's yard or Blue Angle Rec.? :notworthy:
I too would like to at least go in there to look around.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Beefisher said:


> So, does anyone have a launch point other than somebody's yard or Blue Angle Rec.? :notworthy:
> I too would like to at least go in there to look around.


I know of one but its prolly a little paddle to get to the actuall bayou give me a min ill screenshot it on my phone


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Take this right off of Bauer if coming from 98 









Follow the road around and you will see a trail leading to the water prolly 15 ft wide I have fished there many times and never had a problem 









But like I said its gonna be a long paddle lol


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

That would be a workout. Probably decent fishing all the way to the bay though


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> That would be a workout. Probably decent fishing all the way to the bay though


There is bass in that little spot right there where I said put in. And I've caught a monster speck there to


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I think the best access would be piggy back to the entrance of the bayou and just givin from there.


----------

